# Help -My two cats have fallen out



## MaxandMoritz (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, I hope someone on this forum can help me as I am at my wits end!
Weve recently moved from a flat, where my cats could go outside, but not wander far, to a house with garden. Because both my cats are haemophilic (i.e. their blood doesnt clot when they get the smallest cut), we havent yet installed a cat flap, but instead allow them to wander freely whenever were at home. They are quite fearful of other cats they see, but a few weeks ago, one cat (Max) was looking out of the window and started making that fearful sound (like a baby crying) when he spotted another cat in our garden. Moritz, who was with us at the time, immediately jumped up to check out what was going on and as soon as he walked into the conservatory where Max was, they went for each other. It was horrendous and Ive never seen anything like it between these two, who are brothers and have grown up for the past eight years together. They are normally very bonded, grooming each other and generally the worlds most soppiest and loving cats. Both just need to be looked at to start pouring  very affectionate. We had to physically stop them from going at each other another two times that evening, with the result, that Max swiped at Moritz, who subsequently had a bloody nose, which, due to the Haemophilia needed to be seen by the vet as he lost quite a lot of blood. Having said that, Moritz has been back at home for the past two weeks, but my two boys are not talking to each other. Moritz is fearful of Max and starts hissing when he sees him. We have separated them into different areas of the house, with separate feeding stations, beds and litter trays. We swap them around each day and also try and re-introduce them a few times a day, i.e. let them see one another, or get one cat relaxed and let the other walk in to a room, all the while trying to distract both. Ive also been using Feliway for about a week, but not sure whether its doing anything. We seem to make some progress where theres no hissing, but then it can feel like were going backwards again when the hissing starts. Weve also managed to get our hands on a huge cage which so far has just been sitting in our dining room and been padded out with blankets and both will freely go in it. We wanted to get them comfortable with the cage, so that if one cat voluntarily goes into it, we can bring the other cat into the room and let them adapt to each others scents, without them being able to fight (I dont even know if thats what they would do at this stage!). Its heart-breaking right now as Moritz just seems scared of Max and Max doesnt know what hes done wrong and is looking for his brother. As soon as Moritz hisses at Max, he hisses back, so its a vicious circle. Just to add some insight _ Moritz is quite a big cat and probably used to be more domineering than Max, so his ego may have been dented and clearly hes lost some confidence. When we first moved, it took Moritz nearly two weeks to acclimatise and he spent the first two weeks under our duvet  sometimes all day!! Please can someone whos had a similar experience shed some light, share tips as we definitely wont be getting rid of one. On their own, they are like they were before and very affectionate, its just when they see each other.Bothe cats are male and neutered and about eight and half years old.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not an expert on this but hopefully someone with more experience can help you.

It seems Max was in a territorial mood and was ready to attack an intruder and it just got redirected to Moritz. Did you try playing with both cats? Basically the more Moritz is scared, the more he acts like prey and if you can redirect his energy into becoming more of a predator by using fish rod toys (like da bird, frenzy etc.) you'll increase his confidence as a predator. Ultimately you want to get both of them to play catching prey together. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there and welcome to Pet Forum

It is upsetting when 2 cats who have been firm friends all their lives suddenly fall out as your two have. But I am sure it can be resolved, given time and patience, using the kind of gradual reintroduction techniques you describe. I would separate the two of them immediately there is any hissing, to avoid it becoming a habit that might be hard to break. Give both lots of reassurance when they are upset, and feed them treats - if possible within sight of each other.

It sounds as though poor Moritz got the brunt of Max's anger when the latter saw a strange cat in the garden. Cats do quite often misdirect their anger in this way. Unfortunately, as you have observed, this can create a vicious circle, where one cat is fearful and hisses and this causes an antagonistic reaction from the other one.

Your situation is complicated by the fact they are both haemophiliacs. In view of this, added to the fact that one or both of them are frightened of other cats it would seem essential they do not have any opportunity to meet up with other cats in case there were to be a fight. So I would not ever allow them out to roam freely.

However I am not a fan of cats being kept indoors 24/7, even cats who have special needs, so hopefully you can find a way of letting them go outdoors 
safely. I would suggest cat-proofing your garden with special fencing to keep your cats in the garden and to prevent any strange cats getting in. 
There is a sticky on this subject on the Cat Chat Board, which you might like to have a read of.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/211361-cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.html

If your garden is too large to fence in or it is impractical for some reason, then I would consider building a large outdoor run for them off the house, with access through a cat flap.

I would give both Max and Moritz a course of Zylkene, which is a supplement that is calming for anxious cats who have territorial issues. Open the capsule and mix with food. Cats find it palatable.

Zylkene Capsules - Priced Per Capsule - 75mg - Animed Direct

Or, if they eat any dry food, give them Royal Canin Calm, which has the same ingredient as Zylkene plus l-tryptophan, an amino acid that balances mood, appetite and sleep. It is not cheap, but you only need give them a little.

I hope things are better soon.


----------



## MaxandMoritz (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,
Thank you to both of you so much for taking the time to respond and giving me your advice. It's so helpful and reassuring to not hear what I was scared of hearing - that it is an irreparable relationship! 

We will definitely try the play to distract and hone Moritz' predatory skills (Max is naturally more of a predator) and I will invest in Zylkene and possibly the RC Calm (I had looked into both, but now with your recommendation will purchase!).

Again, thank you!

Irina


----------

